# Engine specs on UK GT Primera ??????



## vashna (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi, i'm thinking of purchasing a uk gt primera and was wondering if anyone can give any info on what kinda sr20 engine this beast comes with, its a 1997 model and it has a blacktop cover, I know its not the VE engine for sure, as it does not have the 2 solonoids on the side of the head to switch cams, that's all I can say .......sorry......anyone ????


----------



## jpsentra (Aug 8, 2004)

vashna said:


> Hi, i'm thinking of purchasing a uk gt primera and was wondering if anyone can give any info on what kinda sr20 engine this beast comes with, its a 1997 model and it has a blacktop cover, I know its not the VE engine for sure, as it does not have the 2 solonoids on the side of the head to switch cams, that's all I can say .......sorry......anyone ????


need pics...


----------



## vashna (Apr 6, 2003)

Here is a pic of the engine bay


http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b310/vbhimsingh/Pic-of-GT-Engine.jpg


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a UKDM SR20DE LowPort. 150HP My friend has one and it's not too fast... The engine is very cultivated compared to a the old P10 GT engine

If you want a fast car get a P10 GT with a red valvecover


----------

